

Facebook Is Testing a “Translate” Button for Comments on Pages - asanwal
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/09/02/facebook-testing-translate-button-comments/

======
onedognight
More useful to speakers of all languages would be an "edit" button, so my
typos don't live in perpetuity.

